# monolithic capacitors



## whitesid (Mar 10, 2009)

i have some monolithic capacitors, i would like to know if this process would work to get the Pd out. so far from what i read i think it should be ok. 

first i know i would have to crush them up into a fine powder. next i was thinking that i could throw it all in Muriatic acid, witch would dissolve the pd, right :?: then i can just use copper to replace the pd and it would precipitate out. i am going to be sending the Pd to a refinery so the purity doesn't really matter to me i just would like an easy way to get it out. so does anyone think this will work or am i just completely off?


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 10, 2009)

The process should work assuming your capacitors are of the variety that contain Pd. The HCl probably won't get all of the Pd present. Nitric would do the trick. Be sure to run a few grams as a test sample before going overboard just to find out you have a variety that does not contain Pd. This approach will also allow you to develop your process.

If you have the manufacturers part number you can look up the number on their website and determine the metals in them. Knowing this data will assist you in the proper method to extract the values if present.

Be sure you wear a good breather mask and gloves when working with crushed monolithics as the barium compounds in them are very bad for you.

I've actually had success dissolving the monolithic without crushing them in AP over several months adding fresh Acid and peroxide occasionally, if you have the time. The resulting red orange liquid will contain the Pd.

Steve


----------



## JustinNH (Mar 10, 2009)

Also, If you heat the AP the process goes much faster. I have a solution somewhere outside, under snow, with 80 grams of monolithics dissolved in it in AP. Damn snow storms


----------



## whitesid (Mar 10, 2009)

ok 
thanks guys


----------

